# Řekl, že to musel koupit.



## Wings11

Dobrý den,

vůbec si nemůžu vzpomnět, jak se řekne např. "Řekl, že to musel koupit."

1) He said he had to have to buy it.

NEBO

2) He said he had had to buy it.

Prosím poraďtě.

Děkuju


----------



## morior_invictus

Hello Wings,

(...)

Direct speech: "I had to buy it."
Indirect speech: 


Wings11 said:


> 1) He said he had to have to buy it.
> 
> NEBO *(or)*
> 
> 2) He said he had had to buy it.


Hm, I think "He said that he had had to buy it." would be the correct option here.


----------



## garfieldwang

He said he had to buy it.
He said he had had to buy it.



Both are grammatically correct but different in meaning.


----------



## Wings11

OK, I am going to write in English. For example. My brother is saying: "I had to buy a dog". So I can say about him "My brother said he had had to buy a dog"
Is it correct?

Thank you


----------



## A90Six

'Had had' is possible, but I try to avoid it wherever possible.

"My brother said he had needed to buy a dog"
"My brother said he had wanted to buy a dog"
"My brother said he had felt obliged to buy a dog"
"My brother said he had felt compelled to buy a dog"


----------



## Wings11

Thank you but my point is different. "My brother said he *had had to buy* a dog OR my brother said he *had to have buy* a dog"?
This is what I mean....

Thank you very much


----------



## Tchesko

Wings11 said:


> Thank you but my point is different. "My brother said he *had had to buy* a dog OR my brother said he *had to have buy* a dog"?
> This is what I mean....
> 
> Thank you very much


Grammatically speaking, "My brother said he *had had to buy* a dog" is the correct option. "My brother said he *had to have buy* a dog" is incorrect.
See _časová souslednost v angličtině_.


----------



## Wings11

Thank you very much


----------



## risa2000

Proč je tahle otázka v českém fóru?


----------

